# Will our kitty stay cuddly?



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Emma is now 12-15 weeks old (depending on whether you go by her weight or how old they said she was when we got her) 

She is a very affectionate girl. For example, she hops into DH's lap several times a day, gets up on his chest and spends several minutes rubbing her face aganst his chin and cheeks. She often takes little naps in his chair with him. She is just as affectionate with me, too. She follows us both around so she doesn't miss anything. 

DH was tallking about it last night, and said he hoped she stayed that way as she got older. 

Of course we love on her, play with her, and talk to her all the time. 

We have no kids or other pets at home. 

Will she stay affectionate when she is grown up, or is it only a kitten thing?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

In my experience, a lot of kittens will turn into psychos in their 'teenage' year, after that, they usually seem to go back to snuggly, wonderful cats. Not all cats do the teenage thing, thankfully, but if she does, there's hope by about 18 months to 2 years of age.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I think that it depends on the individual personalities!

Brat the Cat was always rather stand-offish until he got older- he is 10! Now, he is the biggest baby in the world. he pats us and begs for attention.

Mitzie is very cuddly and follows us around all the time.

I remember that Schnitzel was the same way but when he started getting stand offish, I figured that he was just maturing. I had no idea that he was ill.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I would have to agree with the age thing too. We have 5 cats and with the exception of our one kitty-boy, they have all gotten to be much more affectionate when they are a little older (and I guess a little less "wild") Kitty-boy (his name is Doodles) is our very first boy and he is just about a year old. Since we have had him EVERY single night he sleeps with me up either on my pillow above my head or in the crick of my armpit with his little head on my pillow. (its freaking adorable). Our other cats have done similar things when they were kittens but it has never lasted as long as he is. I don't know if its his personality, or if males are just more affectionate or what, but of course I'm loving it.
The napping with your husband, and laying on his chest, etc is what all of our cats do now when we're home and they are 5,5,2 and 9 years old. We can't sit down anywhere without a cat on us


----------

